

Show HN: Volume Mixer for Mac - checker659
http://www.volumemixer-app.com/

======
macjohnmcc
Looks great. Now I need a tool to force certain apps to use certain output
devices for those apps that don't let you select an output device independent
of the default which would be 99% of them.

~~~
checker659
That's a great idea. It'll take us a bit of time but we can put this place.
Are you willing to help give us feedback as we design / implement this
feature?

------
422color444
I have wanted this solution for years. Is it posable run Spotify out of
speakers, but something else out of headphones?

~~~
checker659
Using the builtin speakers while using the headphones at the same time you
mean? That isn't possible. However, it is possible to send audio to say a
bluetooth speaker and then other audio to the headphone.

------
gchp
Cool, looks nice!

Not related to the app, but the website. The main text above the app store
buttons is really difficult to read, the contrast is quite low. Perhaps darken
the text a little?

~~~
checker659
What do you think now?

------
sathomasga
Not sure how good the developer(s) are at math. App store says $4.99 is 40%
off. That would make the regular price about $8.33, which AFAIK, isn't
allowed. ;)

~~~
checker659
:) We had to round off to 4.99. The original price is 7.99.

~~~
sathomasga
I guess 38% off, though accurate, just doesn't have the same "zing" as 40% off
:)

------
Jean-Philipe
One of the things many Linux desktop environments have built in and I need to
pay for it on Mac. Besides that, nice app, just bought it.

~~~
checker659
Thanks. If you have any issues, shoot me an email at mail{at}bibhas[dot]com.

------
pratyushag
Awesome, I've always wondered why I Apple never made a volume mixer! Maybe
because Windows made it first ;). Thanks.

------
zenojevski
The driver does not appear to be compatible with El Capitan yet.

Insta-purchased anyway because this feature was definitely needed.

~~~
checker659
Have you been using VM? Is it working well for you? Got any feedback? Thank
you :)

------
roflchoppa
man I was thinking about this the other day. Love that windows has this built
in, while all OS X get its a shake-to-maximize cursor that you can't turn off.
:(

------
64mb
Looks a nifty app. Quite missed this functionality that Windows 7 had.

However the site: Why is all html, content and styling in JavaScript? It's
2015, site should display something with JS disabled. And the HTML that is
generated is awful.

Also, no fall back fonts specified, I'm on Windows and it appears not to have
Lucida Grande installed. Times New Roman doesn't look as nice.

~~~
checker659
I'll make these changes. Didn't have the funds to hire a web dev so had to
hack it together myself. Thanks for the feedback.

